# matx help



## Zedicus (Oct 24, 2007)

im looking for the absolute smallest case that will take an MATX board.   half height is even in consideration.   ive found a couple but nothing that floats my boat.  post up anything u guys can come up with.


----------



## ktr (Oct 24, 2007)

the antec minute: http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15102

or silverstone cases (they have a lot of small form factor cases): http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/enclosure.php?area=usa

edit:

Heads up, you will need low profile cards if you want to upgrade video or something.


----------



## EnglishLion (Oct 24, 2007)

Silverstone have some very nice small cases and are good quality, unfortunately they are quite expensive.

ASUS make some nice uATX towers
http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=7&l2=37&l3=95

Aspire make a range of good cube style small form factor cases.
http://aspireusa.net/category.php?cid=41

and of course Thermaltakes LANBOX
http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/miniCase/minicase_index.asp


----------



## Chewy (Oct 25, 2007)

heres  little thread with some matx cases pictured.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41322

 I think the LIAN-LI PC-A05B is cool.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 1, 2007)

I havent found any nice looking mATX cases. I like everything about the lanbox lite (price/features/internal design) except its looks! The front looks really bad, and its like a rectangular box. Also, its a little large going backwards (even though its OK cus it can fit an 8800 and has a normal ATX power supply ).

Anyways, anyone know of any other decent looking mATX cases (preferably the "cube" like cases)?


----------



## ktr (Nov 1, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> I havent found any nice looking mATX cases. I like everything about the lanbox lite (price/features/internal design) except its looks! The front looks really bad, and its like a rectangular box. Also, its a little large going backwards (even though its OK cus it can fit an 8800 and has a normal ATX power supply ).
> 
> Anyways, anyone know of any other decent looking mATX cases (preferably the "cube" like cases)?



Go and look at silverstone cases.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 1, 2007)

I have looked at all the cases posted in this thread. The silverstones ones arent bad; they probably have the best designs (not great, but better than the rest by far)....but they are $250-$450


----------

